# makro



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it true makro and ikea will open in cairo???
When???
Thanks


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

if you google you can find out for yourself!
Daily News Egypt - Full Article the first will open this year in Salam City (somewhere on the Ismaleya Cairo Desert Rd ) Check also here: Metro Cash and Carry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

